# Mouse traps



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hey all, any idea where I can buy mouse traps? Been to Leroy Merlin & Bauhaus and neither sell them strangely enough......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A small town ferreteria or the sells everything Chinese shops


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Your local Ferrateria (sic)

Or you could engage the services of Cerveza our cat, he will remove all mice in very short order and would welcome the sport i'm sure.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> Hey all, any idea where I can buy mouse traps? Been to Leroy Merlin & Bauhaus and neither sell them strangely enough......


Any _ferreteria_ or Chinese type bazaar should have them - just ask for a _ratonera_.

I would lend you my cat but she´s getting on a bit now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Any _ferreteria_ or Chinese type bazaar should have them - just ask for a _ratonera_.
> 
> I would lend you my cat but she´s getting on a bit now.


we have notices on all the community doors today that tomorrow we should keep our pets in because they will be putting poison down to get rid of a rat's nest in the garden

since we're in a 2nd/3rd floor attico our cats cant get to the garden - or there wouldn't be a rat problem at all

they do wander off across the roofs though


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

donz said:


> Hey all, any idea where I can buy mouse traps? Been to Leroy Merlin & Bauhaus and neither sell them strangely enough......



Farmers co-operativas and larger country pet-stores sell them round our way.
Also that sticky glue,which you put down on a pad wherever they run.
Be careful with it though as it is diabolical stuff to get rid of if you put it in the wrong place.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And make sure to ask for a _ratonera_ and not a _ratonero_, which is a buzzard! Might be more effective but somewhat harder to control ...


----------

